# deserialisierung



## jn204gt (16. Apr 2018)

Hallo,

ich bräuchte hilfe, und zwar möchte ich aus einem Netzwerk Daten auslesen. Ich habe hierzu eine Java Klasse angelegt mit Getter und Setter, welche die selbe Syntax besitzen wie die vorhandenen Daten in dem Netzwerk. Nun habe ich eine neue Klasse angelegt mit der Methode deserialize.

public static Object deSerialization(  *1*   ) throws IOException, ClassNotFoundException { 

    Socket s = new Socket(".....", 6262); //Verbindung zum Netzwerk
    InputStream os = s.getInputStream();   //Daten auslesen
    ObjectInputStream oos = new ObjectInputStream(os);
    oos.readObject(); //Objekte auslesen (*2*)
    oos.close();
    return *3* ; 
}

Der Code stammt aus einem Beispiel und ich versuche ihn anzupassen, nun komme ich leider nicht drauf was ich in den Ziffern 1, 2 und 3 (In den Klammern) eintragen soll....

Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.
Vielen Dank!


----------



## jn204gt (16. Apr 2018)

Hat sich erledigt!


----------

